# Neue EXP Farmspot



## daymaid (10. Juni 2012)

Habe einen neuen Farmspot für massenhaft experience gefunden, funktioniert auf jedem Schwierigkeitsgrad.
Hier das Video


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Juni 2012)

oO
Ich denke Level 60 zu erreichen ist jetzt nich so das Problem .
In Akt 3 Hell war ich dann von alleine Level 60 und gut ist.


----------



## daymaid (10. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> oO
> Ich denke Level 60 zu erreichen ist jetzt nich so das Problem .
> In Akt 3 Hell war ich dann von alleine Level 60 und gut ist.



Klar wird man auch so 60  doch gibt es EXP Jäger die so schnell wie möglich 60 sein wollen


----------



## ego1899 (10. Juni 2012)

Naja also so nötig hatte ich es jetzt nich... 

Und wieviel Level kann man da machen bevor man wieder zu hoch is und die Gegner kaum noch EP geben? 5? Wenn überhaupt?

BTW: EXP = Experience. Ne Expansion kommt hoffentlich Ende des Jahres...


----------



## daymaid (10. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> BTW: EXP = Experience. Ne Expansion kommt hoffentlich Ende des Jahres...



thx, habs schon ausgebessert


----------



## floppydrive (11. Juni 2012)

daymaid schrieb:


> Klar wird man auch so 60  doch gibt es EXP Jäger die so schnell wie möglich 60 sein wollen



Also für Level 60 brauch man maximal 20 Stunden, frage mich ob man da mit diesen Farmspots nun besser dran ist.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juni 2012)

Wenn man mal liest was diese Bots da posten im Allgemeinchat... Der Powerlevelingservice bis auf 60 war auf jeden Fall irgendwas mit über 100€ xD

Generell is sowas schon ziemlich bescheuert aber dann auch nich so nen Haufen Kohle... Naja ich finds gut


----------

